# Lamb breast



## motolife313 (Apr 8, 2018)

i thought I posted this. Its a lamb rib I got and wondering what I should bring the temp up too?  It's been brining since yesterday. Thinking about cooking tomorrow on my stick burner. Never done them and they look fatty. Thanks


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 8, 2018)

Only lamb I ever ate was chops & I like them rare!
Don't have a clue about that piece though.
I guess I would cook it rare & eat around the fat.
Al


----------



## biaviian (Apr 8, 2018)

I don't brine mine and I smoke them like I would pork ribs.  I would suggest you do something like sous vide to begin with because the ribs will be very chewy otherwise.


----------



## motolife313 (Apr 8, 2018)

Don't have a sous. It sure is raining good again today. We got 2" yesterday


----------



## motolife313 (Apr 9, 2018)

Thanks!  they went to about 185-195. My baby backs got done in 4 hours and we're a little salty for me with the Chicago steak run from weber. Lamb ribs went 7 hours


----------

